# How to make your watch scratch-proof and dent-proof



## superbry (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,

I just bought my first Panerai which is PAM 88, really nice can't take my eyes off of it! I really saved up for this watch and I would really want to protect it from being scratched or dent~ed. Is/are there any way/s to protect my watch like a plastic film or something like iPhone's ZAGG ?

Thanks in advance guys! =)

Regards,
Bryant

P.S. Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Bryant and welcome! Congrats on your new Pam. It's not a stupid question at all. But sorry, there's really nothing comparable to the protective shield we put on our iPhones/iPads to protect against scratches/dents.

So in my experience, you'll see watch guys fall into one of 3 camps:

1) "Safe Queens" - some guys would rather keep their watches in perfect condition forever, and that means keeping them in a velvet lined safe and only taking them out for occasional viewing

2) Worriers - Some guys will wear their watches, but they're so worried about scratches that it really seems to kill some of the enjoyment for them. They wear them, but only for special occasions and then when they do they seem preoccupied with worrying about the watch.

3) Wearers - Some guys have just decided that they can't enjoy the watch if they're not wearing it. Panerai is, after all, a military watch so it seems fitting to wear it and let it develop character/patina/whatever word you like that allows you to be ok with some scratches and dings. 

I'm in group #3 at this point in my life. Years ago I would have definitely been a #1, then later a #2. In fact, I just dropped my 9Bt the other day and put the first imperfections in the formerly pristine PVD finish. I cursed a few times and was mad for about 30 seconds and then let it go. My wife was so proud of me. Apparently being uptight about watches getting scratched isn't the most attractive quality us guys can have. 

Check out the concept of "wabi sabi". That's how I've chosen to look at watches (and myself btw). 

If I'm not mistaken, the Pam 88 has a polished SS case. If so, I would wear it and enjoy it. If you get it scratched up and it's really bothering you, either take a cape cod cloth to it yourself or take it to your dealer and pay them a small fee to polish the case back to its original state. Polished SS is absolutely going to get at least some hairline scratches, that's just part of it. 

I know if you really saved up for it you want it to stay perfect, I understand. I was the same way. In time you'll realize that it only gets more beautiful with age. Enjoy! 

Brent


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep, what Brent said. I'm a #3 guy, as well.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

number 3 guy here too.


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

aye! no 3 as well. :-d


----------



## graphite (Dec 18, 2008)

looks like i'm a no. 3 guy "convert" as of yesterday. i just noticed a small ding on the bezel of my pristine radiomir. :'(


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, me too.....no.3

After all, the watch is for me, mine not being saved for someone else and it ages along with me, dents and all.


----------



## Stephen Lee (Dec 19, 2010)

For the more expensive watches, am still at #2. Trying to be careful and not leave any unnecessary marks. Once it gets dinged, I become a #3 for that watch.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Scratches/dents can always be repaired/restored.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Very true, scratches and dings can be repaired easliy. If you are going to worry so much that you are going to ding your watches, what is the since buying a nice quality watch if you are not going to enjoy it wearing it.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

I am number...3.

I have a relative who's a number 2 about everything he owns.


----------



## murfdog (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep number 3 guy too


----------



## Nolans (Feb 10, 2009)

Made a difficult transition from #2 to #3. Buying used watches from trusted forum members was the best thing I've ever done. I'm not "as" worried anymore


----------



## feilong108 (Jun 3, 2008)

i m not too sure which group i belonged to..hehehehe...joking

my AD cringed everytime she see this old thing when i visit her shop.....


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Sometimes crap just happens...


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

snoballz said:


> Sometimes crap just happens...


HOw did that happen?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd venture a guess that it was dropped... right on that lug.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

TheDude said:


> I'd venture a guess that it was dropped... right on that lug.


I'll let Luke tell it, but I think it was more dramatic than that.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldn't think a simple drop would do THAT much...


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

I can honestly say that I don't remember! I've heard stories after the fact but it's unsubstantiated (by me anyways). :-d


----------



## superbry (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Brent,

Thanks for your advice, I realized that if I really want to enjoy my watch might as well wear it and not worry too much about it getting scratched.

I also think I'm sick, I want a Panerai more than a Rolex! What about you guys?

Regards, 
Bryant


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

superbry said:


> Hi Brent,
> 
> Thanks for your advice, I realized that if I really want to enjoy my watch might as well wear it and not worry too much about it getting scratched.
> 
> ...


Well, if wanting a Panerai more than a Rolex means you're sick, then I must be terminally ill. I've never wanted a Rolex (no offense to those that love them). I wanted something different, more unique. Panerai is that for me. Not to mention the friendliness of Panerai lovers!


----------



## victorc (Feb 9, 2011)

i'm in same mindset as group #3... always been, always will

if you're a collector, then obviously that's different since you're buying the watch knowing you may sell/trade it in the future...

i simply bought mine to wear... for me, if i'm afraid of it getting scratched/dinged then i shouldn't have bought it in the first place... 

same goes for my iphone, my car, anything else... why would i buy an iphone only to put a big rubber case around it, or even the plastic film on top of it, anything that would alter it's original appeal? likewise, ppl that worry should wrap their new cars with bubble wrap also... 

your watch wants nothing but to be on your wrist all the time! let it live! it will be the happiest watch in the world!


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I actually think you can fit in to all 3 of the categories depending on the watch. 
Example, If I had a Panerai 203, it would probably be safe kept except for special occasions. If I had a pre-A 009, I would be really careful with it. A pre-owned 114 I would cut the grass in....To each their own....


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

God knows I want to be 3.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Watch_guy said:


> I actually think you can fit in to all 3 of the categories depending on the watch.
> Example, If I had a Panerai 203, it would probably be safe kept except for special occasions. If I had a pre-A 009, I would be really careful with it. A pre-owned 114 I would cut the grass in....To each their own....


Interesting. I'd wear the 203 since it's steel and could be easily polished if scratched up. I'd have to think about the pre-A 9, that would be tough to wear because of the PVD.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

HarryBentley said:


> God knows I want to be 3.


You gotta go through a little grieving process. Have a funeral for "perfection" and then you can accept the imperfect. I even noticed that there's a tiny dot of lume colored paint on the dial of my Egiziano, looks like a microscopic dot of paint that they used for the lettering on the dial dropped on there. So it came from OP "imperfect". But mine is unique and I'll always know mine from every other Egiziano out there. Hopefully you can learn to love and appreciate the imperfections.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

jacksonian said:


> Interesting. I'd wear the 203 since it's steel and could be easily polished if scratched up. I'd have to think about the pre-A 9, that would be tough to wear because of the PVD.


Good point...I guess I'm thinking more in terms of replacement cost....
If money were no object, I would buy two of each! :-d


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

superbry said:


> Hi Brent,
> 
> Thanks for your advice, I realized that if I really want to enjoy my watch might as well wear it and not worry too much about it getting scratched.
> 
> ...


Sick???? because you want a Panerai? Your sick if you want a Rolex?:-d Everyone and there mother wants a rolex and I think they are nice watches, but just over rated. wear you PAM, and enjoy your money well spent.:-!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

jacksonian said:


> Interesting. I'd wear the 203 since it's steel and could be easily polished if scratched up. I'd have to think about the pre-A 9, that would be tough to wear because of the PVD.


I would wear them both with pride. BUt would wear the pre-A 9 for work. casn do much damage to it in the office.


----------



## mzanki (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah I guess Iam a # 2 guy


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Watch_guy said:


> I actually think you can fit in to all 3 of the categories depending on the watch...


Agreed, not that I own any #1-type... :-d
If I buy new, from AD, at more or less list, it had better be perfection. I sampled five 233s before settling on #5. I've had it 18mths now and my dealer asked me if i had it polished... but no, I'm just careful with expensive things... .

In contrast, I just picked up a used 217 that set me back even more than the brand new 233 did and once I was confident that the dial was pristine, the scratches and small nicks in the case did nothing to deter me from bringing her home... ;-)


----------

